# Beim Filetieren Fischhaut wann entfernen?



## Parasol (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

was ist beim Filetieren besser?

Fischhaut schon vor dem Eingefrieren oder erst nach dem Auftauen vor der Zubereitung zu entfernen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Filetieren Fischhaut wann entfernen?*

Wenn die Haut überhaupt entfernt werden soll, dann sofort. Das geht wesentlich leichter.


----------



## Honeyball (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Filetieren Fischhaut wann entfernen?*

Kommt auf den Fisch an.

Dorschhaut kann man ganz gut dranlassen und dann den Dorsch nur von einer Seite auf Alufolie grillen. Wenn das Fleisch durch ist, ist die Haut an der Folie festgebrannt.

Köhler mit seinen feinen schwarzen Schuppen häute ich immer.


----------



## Dorschknorpel (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Filetieren Fischhaut wann entfernen?*

Moin,
...das kommt darauf an.
Mal im Ernst, es ist eine Frage, die sich nicht pauschal beantworten lässt.
Wenn Du nicht genau weißt, wie die Filets weiter verarbeitet werden sollen, dann dran lassen. Ich finde da keinen großen Unterscheid beim entfernen nach dem Auftauen. Geht beides problemlos.
Wenn Du allerdings genau weißt, dass sie ohne Haut verarbeitet werden sollen, warum dann nicht gleich?#c


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Filetieren Fischhaut wann entfernen?*

Meinst Du? Dann mach das mal bei einem aufgetauten Fisch,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU

dieses "Fell abziehen" kann man mit fast allen Fischarten machen 
egal ob im Stück oder bei Filet.


----------



## Parasol (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Filetieren Fischhaut wann entfernen?*

Hallo, zunächst mal vielen Dank für die Infos.



Dorschknorpel schrieb:


> Moin,
> ...das kommt darauf an.
> Mal im Ernst, es ist eine Frage, die sich nicht pauschal beantworten lässt.
> Wenn Du nicht genau weißt, wie die Filets weiter verarbeitet werden sollen, dann dran lassen. Ich finde da keinen großen Unterscheid beim entfernen nach dem Auftauen. Geht beides problemlos.
> Wenn Du allerdings genau weißt, dass sie ohne Haut verarbeitet werden sollen, warum dann nicht gleich?#c



Meine Frage zielte eigentlich auf den Qualitätserhalt des Filets ab. Ich dachte, dass die Haut evtl. das Filet schützen könnte und vor Austrocknung bewahrt. Wenn das aber nicht so wäre, würde ich die Haut vor dem Eingefrieren entfernen, wenn die Zubereitung "ohne" erfolgen soll.


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Filetieren Fischhaut wann entfernen?*

Wie soll die Haut das Fillet schützen wen es eingefrohren wird?


----------



## Dorschknorpel (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Filetieren Fischhaut wann entfernen?*

Moin,

@Torsk_NI
...dat geit natürlich nicht mit gefrorenen, aber das klassische Enthäuten mit Filetiermesser. Dafür spielt das keine Rolle.

@Parasol
.. die Haut schützt nur beim Braten vor zu schneller Austrocknung. Hat aber mit Einfrieren oder nicht gar nichts zu tun


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Filetieren Fischhaut wann entfernen?*

Da hat Dorschknorpel absolut recht. Die Qualität lässt sich damit nicht beeinflussen.

Wie erwähnt schützt die Haut das Fleisch, hält es beim Braten 
zusammen und manche mögen die ja auch ganz gerne essen.


----------



## antonio (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Filetieren Fischhaut wann entfernen?*

wenn die haut drangelassen wird sollte sie aber gründlich gereinigt werden.
schuppen oder schleimreste sind dann das bei der zubereitung was nach fisch stinkt.

antonio


----------



## Norgefun (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Filetieren Fischhaut wann entfernen?*

ich lasse die Haut meistens dran, damit ich später beim verarbeiten der Filets besser erkennen kann, um welchen Fisch es sich handelt.


----------



## antonio (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Filetieren Fischhaut wann entfernen?*



Norgefun schrieb:


> ich lasse die Haut meistens dran, damit ich später beim verarbeiten der Filets besser erkennen kann, um welchen Fisch es sich handelt.



man kanns auch auf die gefrertüten schreiben.


antonio


----------



## thom (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Filetieren Fischhaut wann entfernen?*

wie zieht man die haut denn ab? ich bekomme das nicht hin


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Filetieren Fischhaut wann entfernen?*

Guck Dir mal das von mir gepostete Video an. Bei Sekunde 29 siehst Du wie man das macht.
Das geht auch einwandfrei wenn das Filet schon abgenitten wurde, dann fängst Du aber am
Kopfende-oben an.
Sollten Kraft und Gripp nicht ausreichend vorhanden sein kann man auch 
gut eine Zange zu Hilfe nehmen.


----------



## antonio (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Filetieren Fischhaut wann entfernen?*



thom schrieb:


> wie zieht man die haut denn ab? ich bekomme das nicht hin



filet auf die hautseite legen, am schwanzende bis zur haut einschneiden, haut am schwanzende gut festhalten, mit dem messer an der haut entlang bis vorn durchziehen.
mit nem richtig scharfen messer geht das fast von alleine.

antonio


----------



## shorty 38 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Filetieren Fischhaut wann entfernen?*

Hallo, laßt doch die Haut dran. So bleibt das Filet saftiger oder die Haut wird schön kross. Oder einfach nach dem Braten die Haut vom Filet abziehen, geht echt einfach. Das Filet sollte dann aber geschuppt sein. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Filetieren Fischhaut wann entfernen?*

Also mit Haut braten geht nur bei Schmelzschupplern und da nur bei jungen Fischen empfehlenswert z.B. Dorsch, Seelachs, Pollack, Forelle, da wirds cross!


----------



## celler (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Beim Filetieren Fischhaut wann entfernen?*

hier schau mal
http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/uv7_Filetieren-Dorsch-


----------

